# loose skin after a dnp cycle?



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

i was just interested to see if any dnp users had experienced any loose skin when cutting with dnp. the reason i am asking is that with dnp a considerable amount of fat is dropped in a very short space of time( alot faster than what the body is used to).

any experiences guys?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Whats DNP,


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Used DNP but very much doubt you'll lose enough fat to have loose skin :lol:


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Used DNP but very much doubt you'll lose enough fat to have loose skin :lol:


how much did you lose mate? and how long did you run for?


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Whats DNP,


its a "supplement" that is used for fatloss. quite dangerous stuff


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

wrong section, have you resolved your issue? I've got a bit of loose skin too.


----------

